# Dead Tivo hard drive



## jedimed (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,

So the hard drive on my Series 2 machine crapped out just at the 2 year mark. I'd like to replace it with one of the many IDE drives I have lying around and have looked the Hinsdale stuff, etc. My problem is that I don't have a copy of the Tivo OS. It would appear, from what I've read, that most of the tools out there don't include it. Any ideas on where I can find it? Or is there something I'm missing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jedimed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So the hard drive on my Series 2 machine crapped out just at the 2 year mark. I'd like to replace it with one of the many IDE drives I have lying around and have looked the Hinsdale stuff, etc. My problem is that I don't have a copy of the Tivo OS. It would appear, from what I've read, that most of the tools out there don't include it. Any ideas on where I can find it? Or is there something I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Try PTVUpgtade


----------



## jedimed (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I should have been more specific in that I'm looking for a way to do the upgrade without buying an upgrade kit. Most likely, a Series 3 will find it's way to my house. So I'm trying to make due with the hardware I've got.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

More specifically:

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Is your hard drive totally gone, or can you get an mfsbackup off it? If it's toast, you can PM Stan Simmons for access to an FTP site with images...and use MFSTools to restore. You'll need an LBA48 Boot CD if the drive is > 137 GB.


----------



## jedimed (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, with the InstantCake software and an IDE drive gathering dust, I've successfully revived my Tivo. And with twice the storage room, to boot. Thanks for all your help!


----------

